# Electric warmers - wax melts



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Who has one ? Is the glade or the air wick one better ? 

Getting so fed up wth airfreshners I can't smell


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

i have the airwick one and i love it
am saving to get a couple more
however
the wax melts that come with a rubbish, cant smell them if your more than 2ft away
I use little hotties wax melts [baby powder is my favourite at the moment]
http://bombcosmetics.co.uk/home-fragrance/little-hotties/little-hottie-wax-melts
or
yankee candle melts


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I just have odor de dog


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> i have the airwick one and i love it
> am saving to get a couple more
> however
> the wax melts that come with a rubbish, cant smell them if your more than 2ft away
> ...


Thanks, yes I'd be using the Yankee ones most probably as love the smell! I have Yankee baby powder plug ins, they are gorgeous 



rona said:


> I just have odor de dog


Ha-ha .... we have x 3 ! Although mixed with the smell of weed if next door is out in the garden smoking


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

We've got the Glade one and I've just bought one for my mum.

We use the Yankee melts and the ones from this Etsy shop smell gorgeous

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/prettysudsuk


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I've got mine from Scentsy. It's great! you can smell it through the whole house. PartyLite also do some fab ones. I went to a party a few weeks ago and stocked up on some wax blocks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I prefer burning essential oils in a misty type electric diffuser . Favorite blend is geranium and lavender, heavenly.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MiloandTazzy said:


> We've got the Glade one and I've just bought one for my mum.
> 
> We use the Yankee melts and the ones from this Etsy shop smell gorgeous
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/prettysudsuk


Ohhhh thanks for the link - some lovely sounding ones on there!



SarahBugz said:


> I've got mine from Scentsy. It's great! you can smell it through the whole house. PartyLite also do some fab ones. I went to a party a few weeks ago and stocked up on some wax blocks


I can see this become quite addictive lol

Is your Scentsy unit one with a light bulb rather than warmer plate ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> I prefer burning essential oils in a misty type electric diffuser . Favorite blend is geranium and lavender, heavenly.


I used to burn oils many years ago, but as ive got older i prefer to stay away from candles etc (getting a bit forgetful sometimes!) Where do you buy the electric diffuser from ?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

A local pharmacy but Amazon have a good range. Mine is made by Zen, I love it. Tisserand make a good one called Aromastream ,I have one of those too.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> A local pharmacy but Amazon have a good range. Mine is made by Zen, I love it. Tisserand make a good one called Aromastream ,I have one of those too.


Thanks, might take a look at those aswell !


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I would love to have a nice smell in the house but we have birds so stinky for us LOL


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

They are brilliant, and the one's with lids over the wax are safe with the cats.


----------



## sammy12345 (Oct 7, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Who has one ? Is the glade or the air wick one better ?
> 
> Getting so fed up wth airfreshners I can't smell


My 


Westie Mum said:


> Who has one ? Is the glade or the air wick one better ?
> 
> Getting so fed up wth airfreshners I can't smell


hi my grandson sells the melts that go with the warmers all different fragrances available.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Ohhhh thanks for the link - some lovely sounding ones on there!
> 
> I can see this become quite addictive lol
> 
> Is your Scentsy unit one with a light bulb rather than warmer plate ?


Yes it is. The light bulb heats the plate up which heats the dish with the wax in it. Doesn't get to hot to burn anything and you can touch it. I bought it because I love candles but the Cats are a nightmare around them!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

for anyone worried about animals knocking the warmer, I did it yesterday and spilled the melted wax over my hand [not my week this week]
it was barely warm, warmer had been on for 6 hours, and the wax dried immediately it hit my skin
so not a danger if children or pets knock it, unlike candles or oils


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So read this thread yesterday - rushed out (as you do when you have birthday cash burning a hole in ya pocket).....and purchased a wax melting device (candle lit one) and a load of wax thingies.......... I love the scent I have chosen but it is too strong (small house) can you buy blank wax ( non smelly) to dilute it out a bit???? Or can you use less melts than advised? Mine says to use 3 they are not very big about the size of a 50p........


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> So read this thread yesterday - rushed out (as you do when you have birthday cash burning a hole in ya pocket).....and purchased a wax melting device (candle lit one) and a load of wax thingies.......... I love the scent I have chosen but it is too strong (small house) can you buy blank wax ( non smelly) to dilute it out a bit???? Or can you use less melts than advised? Mine says to use 3 they are not very big about the size of a 50p........


I normally only use one in mine. The scents soon fade a little anyway. Mine recommends 2.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I brought the glade electric warmer in the end and have Yankee "sunlight on snow" in it at the moment ..... it's rather nice !

Have set it up on a timer so it comes on automatically morning, afternoon and evening ..... I'd constantly forget to turn it off otherwise 

@Lexiedhb - only using one cube in mine and it's plenty strong enough !


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I just wondered if there was a safety reason the suggest using more.... shall reduce


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I hate to rain on the parade but perhaps this could be useful reading. 
This is why I prefer to use essential oils recommended for pets by aromatherapists.
https://organicslant.com/the-danger-of-scentsy-candles/


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Interesting article, although I can't say they are any worse than normal plug ins, ambi pur or whichever, that have caused many house fires and aren't natural products either.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Interesting article, although I can't say they are any worse than normal plug ins, ambi pur or whichever, that have caused many house fires and aren't natural products either.


No, no worse but potentially harmful to sensitive pets and people. I do prefer to use organic essential oils personally as OH finds many artificial aromas upset him.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I buy only organic wax melts without harmful parabens


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Westie Mum said:


> I brought the glade electric warmer in the end and have Yankee "sunlight on snow" in it at the moment ..... it's rather nice !
> 
> Have set it up on a timer so it comes on automatically morning, afternoon and evening ..... I'd constantly forget to turn it off otherwise
> 
> @Lexiedhb - only using one cube in mine and it's plenty strong enough !


good thinking. ive forgotten to switch mine off before now. 
ive got the glade electric one and currently smelling tesco summer mango. 
ive been invited to a partylite party tomorrow night so might try their new melts too. (ive got wax from parties years ago still!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> I buy only organic wax melts without harmful parabens


Where do you buy the organic ones from ?


----------



## Natasha Spiteri (Feb 11, 2017)

For a strong, long lasting and more cost effective fragrance (when compared over a year against other leading brands) try Scentsy. They have beautiful wax warmers and are also very safe around pets and children too....the warmers only heat to a low temperature so cannot cause any burns and the wax is non toxic visit my page to view the full range tashaspiteri.scentsy.co.uk . All warmers come with a three year warranty.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Natasha Spiteri said:


> For a strong, long lasting and more cost effective fragrance (when compared over a year against other leading brands) try Scentsy. They have beautiful wax warmers and are also very safe around pets and children too....the warmers only heat to a low temperature so cannot cause any burns and the wax is non toxic visit my page to view the full range tashaspiteri.scentsy.co.uk . All warmers come with a three year warranty.


Sorry, it's against forum rules to promote your business on the forum.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just following on from my previous posts, I’ve worked my way through most of the Yankee, glade and air wick melts and just happened to pop into Wilkes today. 

Unstoppables (the bead things you put in the wash as a scent booster) have brought out their own wax melts .... a whopping £10 but on offer at £5 at the moment so brought a few. Reviews say the smell lasts for ages ! 

Anyone tried them yet ?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> Just following on from my previous posts, I've worked my way through most of the Yankee, glade and air wick melts and just happened to pop into Wilkes today.
> 
> Unstoppables (the bead things you put in the wash as a scent booster) have brought out their own wax melts .... a whopping £10 but on offer at £5 at the moment so brought a few. Reviews say the smell lasts for ages !
> 
> Anyone tried them yet ?


There's a lot of YouTube clips using unstoppables in wax warmers but the
manufacturers don't recommend it.
Now they make their own


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mum2Heidi said:


> There's a lot of YouTube clips using unstoppables in wax warmers but the
> manufacturers don't recommend it.
> Now they make their own


Yes the wax melts they make is what I brought today.

I'd never use the wash beads as seen reports of toxic fumes from people using them in wax burners


----------

